

Low Cost, High Performance, Strong Security: Pick Any Three [pdf] - Garbage
http://assets.en.oreilly.com/1/event/22/High%20Performance,%20Low%20Cost,%20and%20Strong%20Security_%20Pick%20Any%20Three%20Presentation.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross-reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869337>

